# RCI Platinum question - restaurant.com



## bellesgirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Have any Platinum members received the restaurant.com certificate that RCI promised at the end of June?  I haven't seen anything about it but it still shows as a Platinum benefit.  I thought we were supposed to get an email monthly.


----------



## randkb (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't.


----------



## Mel (Jul 7, 2012)

Nothing as of yet


----------



## abbekit (Jul 8, 2012)

Nothing here either.  I prepaid five years platinum.  I think it was a waste.  Did use it for a great deal last year, exchange into Affinia Manhattan.  Since then, nothing worth having this membership for.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got mine, via email.  They sent 2 for this first month.

Now have to see where I can use it.


----------



## jancpa (Jul 13, 2012)

I received two also.  The mailer says that we will be receiving $25 certificates that will be worth $300 over the course of the annual membership.


----------



## senorak (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got the email this morning...so I expect to receive the certificates shortly.

Deb


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 13, 2012)

Got mine today too.  Had to register in order to receive cert.  Said it will come via email.  Waiting, waiting, waiting!:whoopie:


----------



## randkb (Jul 13, 2012)

Received the e-mail and registered for the two certificates.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

I got the email too - just registered and am now waiting for the certificates. A typical $25 certificate on restaurant.com is $10 (when there is not promotion) so the savings is more like $120 for the year - not $300.  And then you have to spend more at the restaurant than the value of the cert, but I was glad to see that it was good for a year.  We may use some of them.


----------



## jackio (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered my 2 certificates yesterday and am waiting for the e-mail telling me how to print them.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 14, 2012)

jackio said:


> I ordered my 2 certificates yesterday and am waiting for the e-mail telling me how to print them.



Same here.  Registered yesterday for 2 certificates.   Said I would receive email within 24 hours with further instructions.    24 hours has come & gone. 

Anyone know where these will be good at/for?


----------



## randkb (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been over two days since I registerd and have still not received an email.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been a member for almost one year, and just got the first email regarding the certificates.  I had actually forgotten all about it.  I'm thinking of cancelling membership.  I have not used it once.  I was waiting to see if it would help me out on my trip to Kauai, but I already have a 2 BR, so not sure what else I can use it for.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I registered 3 days ago and still have not received the follow up email.  Has anyone?  Good thing these certs are good for another 11 months!


----------



## senorak (Jul 16, 2012)

It's been a few days since I registered....still waiting for certificates.   

I'd rather RCI add more choices to their Platinum exchange pool.

Deb


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I think RCI reads TUG because I just got my email.


----------



## jancpa (Jul 16, 2012)

I received my certificates for redemption this morning.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2012)

Same here


----------



## senorak (Jul 16, 2012)

Me too! Certificate email arrived today!

Deb


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 16, 2012)

I started to redeem my certificates today but I am not certain how this works so did not complete the transaction.  Do I have to pay for these coupons as I would if I purchased from coupon.com?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 16, 2012)

Received mine.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, did you have to pay for them or are they "freebee's"?  lol


----------



## Mel (Jul 16, 2012)

The first email says your certificates are ready.  You click the link within that message (or go directly to RCI travel), and then select "my certs" and input the activation and authorization codes from the email.  (Do this before July 31) That will trigger another email with your Restaurant.com codes, in this case good for 2 ($25) certificates.  RCI has already paid for them, it is much like redeeming airline points or other programs for certificates.  You go to the Restaurant.com link in the 2nd email, and enter the code from that email to "purchase" your restaurant specific certificate.  I'm hoping these will work with the Restaurant.com app, because then you don't have to print anything, and can pick your restaurant once you're on vacation without worrying about access to a printer.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Mel...that's what I was trying to find out.  Gee, RCI pays for them.  I guess they use our Platinum payment for this :ignore:  Well anyway, THANKS RCI.  Appreciate it!


----------

